# Long vs Short Derailleur Hanger



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hello
I have a Specialized Tarmac Expert 2009 and I need a new derailleur hanger. 

When I checked the website for the part number, there are 2 parts which are fitting my bike. One is long and the other one is short versions.

What are the differences between those parts? I am riding with a 28T cassette, and I don't know if short one will be too short or with long one I can use 30T.

I googled it but all answers were about derailleur itself, not the hanger, so I am waiting for some help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ToffieBoi said:


> Hello
> I have a Specialized Tarmac Expert 2009 and I need a new derailleur hanger.
> 
> When I checked the website for the part number, there are 2 parts which are fitting my bike. One is long and the other one is short versions.
> ...


According to the attached frame compatibility chart, your part # is 9890-4230.

http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf


----------



## GraemeW (Aug 31, 2014)

Similar to the original poster, I have a Specialized Tarmac (in my case a 2006 model). 

Specialized list two possible parts for this bike:
http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/CG0421_hanger_fit_chart_w_pics_rev2013.pdf

9893-4295 (Short, pack of 5); 9893-4291 (Short, single)
9890-4235 (Long, pack of 5); 9890-4236 (Long, single)

What is the difference between these (please don't just tell me the length!). My guess is that the short one is the standard one.

Furthermore - while the genuine article can be had in the UK from a dealer for GBP10, in NZ they feel the right to charge $50 (about GBP25), and Specialized do not allow retailers to sell across borders.

Hence, I'm looking to the range from North Shore Billet. Can anyone confirm which model hanger to buy?

The two possibilities seem to be: 
Model 95:
Specialized Road Rev 3 Derailleur Hanger | North Shore Billet
or model 16
Specialized Allez Derailleur Hanger | North Shore Billet

Thanks.


----------

